
Ask HN: Must have apps for iPad workflow? - 3guk
I&#x27;m curious as to the list of apps that you guys recommend for day to day work on an iPad - as of the latest release of the Pros I&#x27;ve noticed a lot of people referring to them as potential desktop replacements but in my personal opinion they seem a little bit restricted to replace my desktop.<p>Curious to know if anyone has successfully made the switch and if so which apps should I know about ?
======
gregjor
Depends on what kind of work you do.

